# Paypal mit Security Token



## Heiko (9 März 2007)

Neuerdings bietet Paypal allen interessierten Kunden an, für € 5,- einen "Sicherheitsschlüssel" zu erwerben, mit dessen Hilfe man sich künftig sicherer in ein Konto einloggen kann.
Das funktioniert so, dass der Key ca. alle 30 Sekunden einen neuen sechsstelligen Zahlencode erstellt, den man zusätzlich zum alten Passwort eingeben soll.
Da ich das grundsätzlich unterstütze und die Idee für gut halte habe ich vor geraumer Zeit den Schlüssel bestellt. Heute kam er an.
Ich habe dann prompt mal den Schlüssel aktiviert und versucht, mich mit diesem einzuloggen.
Leider wird mein Schlüssel grundsätzlich abgelehnt, nach vier Fehleingaben habe ich die Möglichkeit, zwei der Keys (mit 30 Sekunden Pause erstellt) einzugeben. Offensichtlich dient diese Möglichkeit dem Zweck, eine zeitliche Fehlsynchronisierung wieder zu korrigieren. Dann komme ich auch in mein Konto rein. Dummerweise muß ich das aber jedesmal so machen.
Das ist zwar sicher, aber nicht gerade unumständlich.
Ein 20minütiges Gespräch mit der Hotline brachte keine wesentliche Abhilfe, die Technik möchte sich des Problems annehmen. Ich soll es einfach nächste Woche nochmal probieren.

Wir bleiben gespannt und ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Devilfrank (9 März 2007)

*AW: Paypal mit Security Token*



> aber nicht gerade *unumständlich*.


Süüüüß...:smile:


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Paypal mit Security Token*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91917


> c't magazin.tv: Das schwarze Loch bei der eBay-Bank
> Das eBay-Bezahlsystem PayPal wirbt mit dem Slogan "Schnell und sicher online zahlen". Nils B. kann das nicht bestätigen: Er vermisst knapp 150 Euro, die er bei PayPal einzahlte. Damit wollte Nils ein Abonnement bei einem Internetdienstleister bezahlen. Nun ist das Geld verschwunden, seine Nachforschungen verliefen im Sande.


liest sich nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Paypal mit Security Token*

Das ganze Paypal macht mich etwas nachdenklich. Das System selbst ist nicht schlecht, die Idee dahinter schon garnicht.
Wenn aber mal was schief läuft, scheint es aufgrund des mehrfach dokumentierten Verhaltens der Leute beinahe unmöglich, das wieder hinzubiegen.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Paypal mit Security Token*

Voll blöd läuft es für PayPaler, wenn  ein Dreiecksverhältnis läuft. Da nämlich verkauft einer eine Ware (z. B. bei eBay). Der Käufer nutzt PayPal zur Zahlung und hat eigens einen nicht verifizierten Account angelegt. Schief geht die Kiste dann, wenn PayPal die Kaufsumme von fremden Kontodaten abbucht, dem Kunden aber signalisiert, dass die Zahlung erfolgreich eingegangen ist. Der bezahlt mit dem Geld sofort eine neue Ware und lässt sich die an eine ganz fremde Adresse schicken, womöglich schon wieder einen anderen Käufer aus einer anderen Auktion. PayPal bekommt die Rücklastschrift erst sehr zeitverzögert und schon ist das Verwirrspiel perfekt und kaum einer ist in der Lage den Knoten zu lösen.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Paypal mit Security Token*

Die Frage ist, ob das das Problem des Kunden sein kann, wie Paypal seine Probleme löst.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Paypal mit Security Token*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92282


> Achtung bei angeblichem E-TAN-Generator für Paypal
> Die Verwirrung mancher Anwender um iTAN, mTAN und andere Verfahren zur Verbesserung der Online-Sicherheit nutzen derzeit Betrüger, um ihren angeblichen E-TAN-Generator für Paypal unters Volk zu bringen. Selbstverständlich handelt es sich bei der Datei im angehängten ZIP-Archiv der Mail nicht um einen TAN-Generator, der zeitbegrenzte Zugangskennungen ausspuckt, sondern um ein trojanisches Pferd, das heimlich im Hintergrund weitere Schadsoftware auf den Rechner holt.


----------

